# Gravley pto issues



## Ben Pearce (Mar 15, 2020)

Just got my gravely 526 out for the first time this season. Everything sounds right but the pto will not stay engaged. I was using the 30 in mower Also I have no idea where to add oil to the transmission. Thanks in advance


----------

